# Prayers needed Please !



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Well I'm not one to usually post on here asking for help but this time I would appreciate some. We found out today that our son who is 10 possibly might have non-hodgkins cancer ! We will not know forsure until Friday or possibly Monday. I'm sorry for posting this in a Archery web site but at this time I do not know where else to turn.
Alot of you's out there know who he is if you have been out to some of the local shoots in this area ! We are keeping our fingers crossed and hoping for it to be something else but from everything I have read up on it sounds like he might be in the second stage of this !!! We found a lump under his arm pit 3 days ago and it has almost doubled in size and at the doctors today he also found a couple small one's in his neck.
I'm just lost for words at this time and keep walking in circles not knowing what I can do !!! Took 3 showers today just so I had a place to vent and shed some tears away from him not seeing me. I'm not one to lie to my children so he knows what is going on but I do not think he recognizes the serverity of it and I know he himself is dealing with it in his own little way - I know he is scared and I just keep telling him to look positive at things and that this is just a fork in the road we have to get over and that we together will deal with this. 
Thats all I can write for now all prayers will be appreciated.
Thank You


----------



## FlBowHunter2000 (Mar 29, 2011)

Prayers sent from Florida


----------



## hunt365 (Feb 15, 2011)

I will keep your son, and your family in my prayers, May the lord touch your son and make him well.


----------



## Just One (Mar 13, 2011)

Praying for your son and family!


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Thank You everyone - This means alot to us at this time !!!! Even though it has not yet been confirmed that this is what he may have this means alot to us. Blood work tomorrow then we have to wait for results - my stomach is in knotts now not less the 3 to 5 possible day wait for results !
This is one of the worse times this could happen to us - we have had 3 immediate family deaths within the last year and 2 of them being within the last 2 months. Like I said we are just keeping our fingers crossed and hoping all this will just go away !!! The hard part is trying to talk to my son about the manner with out getting him to scared and fraustrated with this. - This is the hard part, he is not nieve in any means ! I just pray all this works out.
Thank You Again


----------



## Lank Thompson (Jun 20, 2011)

He is in our prayers. Stay strong and we hope all is well.


----------



## postman99 (May 9, 2008)

he is in our prayers!


----------



## TheScOuT (May 9, 2011)

Prayers from Alabama...keep strong as a family and keep a positive attitude!


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

Our prayers go out to you and family


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

sister given only a 15 o/o chance after treatments well a good positive surrounding and lots of love and looks like she may have this beat keep him in your heart and love him even more and more ...we are with you god bless...


----------



## Rootbeer LX (Jan 2, 2010)

More prayers on the way!!


----------



## deck (Feb 21, 2010)

prayers sent from Illinois!!


----------



## laut (Mar 31, 2006)

prayers sent from Saskatchewan, Canada.
Hang in there for both of you and your son. Remember, our life is not flat and smooth all the time.


----------



## elitej (Mar 8, 2009)

Prayers here....


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Prayers and thoughts from here.
Try to keep in the posative.

Shawn


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

Matt, prayers sent for your son and your family. I can only imagine what you are going through...we will keep your son in our prayers.

Serge


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Thoughts are with you.


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

Prayer's on the way Matt. With a couple of little gaffers of our own I can only imagine what your family is going through right now. Keeping positive and strong will go a long way.


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Prayers sent from our family to yours.
Give him a hug for us and God bless.


----------



## Punctualdeer (Dec 19, 2009)

I don't pray but i will have thought befor going to bed. Be strong and courage.


----------



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

I spent the past year and a half fighting against non hodgkins lymphoma (stage 4). I am now in remission, getting stronger and hope to stay here for a long, long time. There is hope, the cure rate is really high for this type of disease. it seems really daunting right now but there is light at the end of the tunnel. May God bless your family with the strength to fight this disease, recover fully and put this behind you. A new website has just recently launched, to help people recently diagnosed with cancers, it can be found at http://www.hopehappens.ca. If there is anything else I can do to help, just ask. Cheers Robin


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Thank You to all for your thoughts and prayers !!! Things are going a little easier today then yesterday !!! We have gotten the ultra sound results back today and there is some abnormale signs in his lymphnodes in his neck but will not really know anything else until blood work gets back on Monday and a Biopsy is done !!! My little Champ did pretty good on getting his blood taken out today but he had a break down when he had heard about the biopsy.
Once again I want to thank you all for everything - this means alot to us !!! Monday I do not think will get here fast enough and of course we are still keeping our fingers crossed !!!! He has done nothing to deserve this and we all hope it is nothing serious, this is one of the worse possible times for this to happen - me being laid off, just got married in July wich took up alot of our savings, and now having to try to deal with this !!!! We just keep praying and are hoping for a miracle ! 
I couldn't even imagine how other people do it with children that have some kind of sickness - his diagnosis isn't even confirmed yet and I'm going nuts !!! What hurts the most is that he is most afraid of kids his age teasing him about this - he's afraid he isn't going to " fit in " anymore, or people making fun at him !
Thank's to all who are following this and have responded I greatly appreciate it ! It means alot to me and this is the only place I can post or vent my thoughts without him reading it since he is also on other forums that I am on.
Once again Thank You all and God Bless.


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Matt, I just got back from achery at the club. I saw this post and my heart sunk. Your son and your family is in our prayers. I pray the the Good Lord will be bring strength to all of you and that he will help your son to fight what ever this may be and overcome it.

Bob


----------



## 09Admiral (Apr 29, 2010)

Prayers sent!!


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

Prayers sent from my family to yours. I have a 10 year old son too, he loves archery and everything related to the outdoors, fishing, hunting, camping, kayaking...the list goes on. If your son has any special interests like this, get him out now, it will help you both get your mind off of the obvious and give you some great time with your special little man. The thought of your son has brought a tear to my eyes, I sincerely wish the best for your son, God bless you both.


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Sending you our prayers Matt and keeping you in our thoughts for a good outcome!! Don't lose faith, we are all praying for your son and family!!


----------



## daisyduke (May 18, 2011)

Prayers sent!!!


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Prayers sent!


----------



## Gappster (Jun 13, 2007)

Matt,

My heart goes out to you. "Dear Lord, our lives our in your hands. Please heal Matt's son from this disease, in Your name we pray."


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Prayers sent to you and you family.


----------



## signal_600 (May 29, 2009)

Praying for you in NY. God Bless and stay strong!!


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Once again we want to say thank you to everyone out there ! This has meant alot to us ! We did get some good news today though , Tyler's blood test have come back today and everything looks good on that end but still need to get a biopsy of some lymphnodes in his neck and hopefully that there should tell us what is going on forsure.
I will keep you posted and once again Thank You for all the blessings and Prayers.
Matt & Bobbie-Jo


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

That's good news!!! We will keep praying for you guys.


----------



## Flip68 (Mar 21, 2011)

We're glad that you received some good news. Keep your faith in God during this challenging time. He is with you always and will guide you through. God Bless!


----------



## canuck10-56 (May 14, 2003)

hey Matt , Carol and I will definitely be praying for you and the family.


----------



## OneidaStealth (Apr 18, 2004)

my prayers sent too bud we're here for you and your family


----------



## ppayne (Jul 13, 2007)

I am hoping for the best for your little one and the rest of your family. Best wishes from Ontario.


----------



## daisyduke (May 18, 2011)

Nice to hear!!!! Always in our prayers!!


----------



## drluka (Sep 30, 2010)

Love and prayers from my family to yours.


----------



## q2xlbowhunter (Dec 28, 2004)

Prayers from Maidstone.


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Prayers sent from the Dodge's


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Thank You Everyone !!! We are keeping our fingers crossed !!! Yes, the blood work did come back and looked fine but unfortuntly we are not out of the woods as of yet !
We are just waiting now for a appointment rather London or Toronto to get the biopsy done - we figure if we can get into either Childrens Sick Kids and it is something serious then hopefully everything will be dealt there other then good ol' C-K Hospital Doctors who said it was nothing to worry about the first time we braught him in.
Will keep You's posted.
Once again thank you for the prayers and thoughts - It means alot to us.
The Labonte's


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

The blood work is good news, Matt. I've heard nothing but good stuff about Sick Kids. You're family is in our thoughts.


----------



## SuphanXP (Jan 1, 2010)

You got our prayers going out to you and yours bud.


----------



## Jbooter (Dec 9, 2009)

Prayers sent to you guys!


----------



## hbrown (Jan 3, 2010)

Prayers sent from il


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Got referred to London Sick kids ! Now just waiting for a appointment .


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

You know we are still doing double duty on the prayers. You get a chance give me a yell.

Bob


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

i wish for you and yours the best of good luck and health, prayers on the way


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

On our way to Toronto Sick Kids Hospital ! Today was the only appointment they had open till October so we are glad we got in - so here goes and hopefully have results today or tomorrow !


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

MLabonte said:


> On our way to Toronto Sick Kids Hospital ! Today was the only appointment they had open till October so we are glad we got in - so here goes and hopefully have results today or tomorrow !


Good luck and prayers sent!


----------



## postman99 (May 9, 2008)

good luck, sick kids a top notch facility. best place you can be, you are in our prayers.


----------



## CREEKSTNDKILLER (Jul 27, 2011)

My prayers are with your son and your family.


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your support and prayers - this has meant so much to us and we really do appreciate it ! Well we don't have any deffient answer as of yet but they are going to be running more test tomorrow ! As of right now the only thing we do know is that they think it is not lymphoma but will know more tomorrow after test are done. Once again thank you all for the prayers and keeping our son in your thoughts even if you do or do not know him it meant a lot to us ! Thank you again. Matt and Bobbie - jo


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Toronto and Yorkdale were amazing ! Glad we took the trip !!! Things are kinda looking up, as of right now they are leaning towards that it is not Cancer but still have to do ultrasound next week in London since they were totally booked up at Sick Kids Hospital ! But now we are also looking at something else that could possibly be wrong but we are keeping our fingers crossed again !!!
Thanks Again everyone and God Bless.
-Matt & Bobbie-Jo


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Good news gggggrrrrreat think positive for sure...


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Great to hear. Still in our thoughts......


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Just wanted to say thank you to all who had our son in your prayers lately ! It has meant alot to our family ! So for an update we have been back and forth to London Childrens Hospital and they have ruled out Cancer !!! They are still looking at a few things to see what might be causing his 0% body fat on his body and his low weight issue.
Will be back to London again next month for more test and to meet with a dietician as'well to see what we can do to bulk him up but being able to do it in healthy way.
Once again thank you's for your thought's and prayers in our time of need and things look like they are working out for the best.
Thank You
-Matt & Bobbie-Jo Labonte


----------



## daisyduke (May 18, 2011)

MLabonte said:


> Just wanted to say thank you to all who had our son in your prayers lately ! It has meant alot to our family ! So for an update we have been back and forth to London Childrens Hospital and they have ruled out Cancer !!! They are still looking at a few things to see what might be causing his 0% body fat on his body and his low weight issue.
> Will be back to London again next month for more test and to meet with a dietician as'well to see what we can do to bulk him up but being able to do it in healthy way.
> Once again thank you's for your thought's and prayers in our time of need and things look like they are working out for the best.
> Thank You
> -Matt & Bobbie-Jo Labonte


Thanks for updating, still thinking of your family, hope all goes well!!


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

Prayers sent from my home.


----------



## hillwilly (May 20, 2011)

Prayers sent. Keep your head up and be strong for your family.


----------

